

Ask HN: What are your top 3 developer and power users tool? - ramayac

I&#x27;m just curious about what the pros devs are using in their every day jobs.
======
codez
Nothing special,

\- Sublime

\- Fish Shell

\- An array of browsers

~~~
ramayac
Fish Shell? ... Glorious VGA Color ... sold!

~~~
codez
It's awesome ;)

------
ramayac
\- Launchy at work

\- Sublime/Notepad++

\- Fiddler

------
johnatwork
\- Alfred

\- MacVim/Vim

\- CodeKit

~~~
ramayac
Alfred? Ah, kind of like Launchy, cool, thanks!

